# Our Dartmoor Pony (pics)



## Leeana (Sep 6, 2010)

This is Bishop Field Thyme aka "Tymer" (Pumphil Maverick x shepherds Purse Thistle), a 4yr old DPRA Dartmoor Pony Mare, she is about 44". I cannot wait to cross her on our american shetlands and produce some neat NSPR & smaller hunter ponies (which are selling!). Her sire (who was imported) produced the 2008 USEF Small Pony Hunter Champion. She has an amazing pedigree (thanks to the selective breeding overseas!). She is heavily Shilstone bred - the top Dartmoor Pony Farm in England.


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 6, 2010)

This may be an odd question, but with a breed as rare as Dartmoor's why would you cross breed her? I would think with her pedigree you would only want to breed her to Dartmoor stallions?

She is lovely BTW.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 6, 2010)

There is a 1/2 Dartmoor Registry with the DPRA and the foal would be a candidate for the NSPR as well. The farm I purchased her from, their only stallion is her full brother. The lady sold her sire and kept a son of his. I do not want to put together a Dartmoor Program as my focus is the shetlands, however, I think the Dartmoor x Shetland cross would produce a steller smaller hunter type pony. Its such a neat breed (from my perspective as a "pony person") and i'm honored to own a dartmoor mare.


----------



## JWC sr. (Sep 8, 2010)

That is the first I have seen in pictures, though I have been aware of them in the past. Pretty mare wiht a lot of substance for sure.





It will be interesting to see what you get with the cross.





I would sure be trying to find me an unrelated Dartmore to breed her to as there are so few of them out there now days with a pedigress. If you do not mind me asking what is the going price for a dartmoor?


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 9, 2010)

I had an opportunity to buy a Dartmoor mare last year for $2000. She did not have any kind of show record nor do I know anything about their pedigrees so not sure if that was a good price or not. I ended up not buying her due to lack of space. My main interest in her was that it is such a rare breed ( considered threatened by the ALBS with only about 200 in the US and only 2000-3000 worldwide. I agree with JWC, I would find an unrelated Dartmoor to breed her to. I would think they would accept cooled or frozen semen breedings.

http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/dartmoor.html


----------



## fzureick (Sep 16, 2010)

uwharrie said:


> I had an opportunity to buy a Dartmoor mare last year for $2000. She did not have any kind of show record nor do I know anything about their pedigrees so not sure if that was a good price or not. I ended up not buying her due to lack of space. My main interest in her was that it is such a rare breed ( considered threatened by the ALBS with only about 200 in the US and only 2000-3000 worldwide. I agree with JWC, I would find an unrelated Dartmoor to breed her to. I would think they would accept cooled or frozen semen breedings.
> 
> http://www.albc-usa....l/dartmoor.html


----------



## fzureick (Sep 16, 2010)

Contact Farnley Farm in Virginia. They have a top class Dartmoor breeding program (or at least did a few years ago) Believe they also go back to Shilstone


----------

